# Fishing with kids (The phases)



## tojo

As a public service feature I present fishing with kids (Garry and Sophie pay attention) :

Phase I Sugar Load...









PhaseII Sugar High....


















Phase III Sugar Crash...









Not pictured is phase IV sugar meltdown, which did not occur today ;D

We started at about 7:30. I stopped half way into Cedar Creek and threw at a hole at the entrance to Oyster Bay. First cast with my new pole from the Texas trip...Bam! Slot trout ate a 3" Gulp. I tried to pass the pole off, but there was serious doughnut eating in progress. Started throwing birdnests after that. Apparently, I loaded too much line on the spool. (150 yds Tuff Line on a 2500 Sedona?). While I was stripping off some line, My 6 year old landed a 10" no spot red on another Gulp.

Continued our drift into the Creek and spooked a school of reds pushing around a point. Ironically, I was heading towards the point...timing is everyting  I pushed around the point to the other side and spotted an upper slot red cruising the oyster bar. I put a Gulp in front of him and Fish on! Almost as quickly, fish off :-? He was last seen swimming south (probably to the waiting arms of RonW or someone else who actually knows how to fish).

Stopped near Shipyard canal to search for ants for my kids ant farm and I couldn't resist blind casting down the bank across some grass (Near the power lines Phishphood ). This resulted in a lower slot red for the kid.

Picked up to head home and ran across a neighbor who needed help with a couple of crab traps, so I did my good deed and again blind casted along a mangrove shoreline. I landed the final red, and gave the kid some net time.

Total time on the water 2 hours and 15 minutes. Figured I should get home since it is my anniversary  I can't believe she has put up with me for 11 years!

Tony


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Well thank you Tony! But I think we have a long, long, long, long, long, long, did I mention LONG time to wait for that!!!!


----------



## phishphood

Power line? What power line? Looks like you had a fun little trip. Great pictures. Happy Anniversary by the way.
Still planning on going tomorrow AM and JB's for lunch. Maybe see you there.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tojo

Jason, I was referring to the area where you pulled out a red. next to the power pole. Casting in front of me to "my" spot as I remember ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

I don't know about tomorrow. Alot of honey dos hangin over my head. Im gonna try and smooze the wife into it.


----------



## beavis

Good job with the kids. 11 years, damm. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## tojo

Glad to see you made it "in country" all right. 

I have no idea why either one of our wives put up with us ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Tom_C

Congrats, Great post.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I tried to pass the pole off, but there was serious doughnut eating in progress.












*Ahh, the next generation of police officers. What did you expect?*


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Great......That's what it's ALL ABOUT................


----------



## Tsport

Great report! I enjoy reports with kids in them. Happy Anniversary also. I may not see another anniversary as I forgot our last one in Oct. :'(


----------



## orlgheenoer

LOL, great report


----------



## phishphood

Let's talk more about that fabulous cast I made. Keep things positive around here.

Tom, great comment. Still LMAO.


----------



## tojo

You know, I started to post "insert cop joke here" about the doughnuts, but I figured we were all adults  What the heck was I thinkin. Does anyone know any good IT dings??? ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fatalbert43

Sorry,
But was she saying Garry was a litte short of the task?????????????


----------



## tojo

BWAAAAAA! LMAO!


----------



## JoeWelbourn

How old were they once you could take them and not have too much trouble? Joco is 2.5 yrs and begs me to take him with me. I am fearful until he can swim and stand still in the boat.

Joe


----------



## tojo

Joe,

My boys are 6 and 4 and still are "jumpy" in the boat. Anytime I have the boys with me, I just write the day off. I still get impatient at times, but am quick to remind myself that these days won't last long and to soak it all in while I can. I'll never forget watching my then 3 yr olds first sunrise with him.

My boys learned to swim early and I am religious about life jackets. Where I fish, if the boys fall out of the boat they know to stand up. Infact my oldest put that to the test when he was three. I also always wear my kill switch when they are in the boat with me.

Three was the age that I first took John out. He would always ask about fishing "in the darkness" as he called it, with me. So, one day I cut him a deal and said that when he could sit at the kitchen table for 3 mins without moving or talking, he could come, so there he sat (remember three year olds have no idea how long 3 mins is) he was in the boat the next morning and caught his first red that day.

In my opinion, absolute quiet is not as important as some people may profess. I do not do any real sight fishing with the boys yet. We mostly put around and throw at oyster bars and mangrove shorelines. My boys favor sheepie/sailors choice fishing with bits of shrimp and their Brandon Tourney Zebco's. My 6yr old is just now getting the hang of spinning reels and artificial bait fishing. The rod he caught that last red on was spooled with braided line and he has yet to throw a birds nest!

My four year olds patience lasts as long as the doughnuts (seriously). The minute the last bite is gone, I get "When are we going home?", and often that is when I call it. I also have quiet items on the boat most notably bubbles or squirt guns. I can usually stretch another hour out of those maybe two if we stop for hot dogs at Bethune Park  I can kinda throw a jedi mind trick on them by fishing first then stopping somewhere to play or swim then stopping on the way home to fish. It doubles my fishing time and gives them a break in the middle .

Anyway, I have a book going here. I think 2 1/2 is young, but time flies. My .02


----------



## Big_Fish

Awsome fish, and doughnuts too!


----------



## Garry

Wes,
Just because I got a smaller boat doesn't mean I can't hang out with the yachts!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

HA! Everyone knows that it's not the size of the boat... It's the motion of the ocean!


----------



## fatalbert43

LMAO!!!!!!
Did I hit a nerve?

Kidding with you guys and you know it!


----------



## easy

cool stuff
i started my 3 kids when they were only 3 years old, and they loved it, that was when i had a larger boat that all four of us could go out.

just be very careful on how you tell them what to do at that age, i baited one of my daughters line then told her to throw it in the water, she did, everything, pole, worms, bucket, then i had time to stop her as i was helping the other twin, started picking up stuff with the net and told other daughter to throw her pole in and she did, everything!!!!!!

my son is much better, abut anyway now i have the noe and they fight over who will go fishing, it is always a fun trip with any of them.

by the way if any of you know lake winder, south of poinsett we are catching large quantities of fish on the south end


----------

